# Zoro.com (Zoro Tools) via Walmart.com



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

No Home Depot near you? I think I only paid about $18 for a gallon there.


----------



## paxorion (Oct 19, 2012)

> No Home Depot near you? I think I only paid about $18 for a gallon there.
> 
> - JoeinGa


I don't think Home Depot stocks Titebond II Extend


----------



## Ocelot (Mar 6, 2011)

My home depot does not carry TBII Extend. Plain TBII is about $18/gal there.

I looked.

"Extend" is the word for slow glue. Slow glue for slow woodworkers. 

-Paul


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

Whoops. Sorry, didn't notice the "Extend" part there


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

> I don t know how they did that!


For the same reason it takes Walmart 4 hours to get the same thing that Home Depot takes 2 weeks to get! I was looking for sprinkler parts a few weeks ago … neither Menards, Home Depot, or Walmart had what I wanted in stock at any local stores. Home Depot said I could order online and it would take two weeks, while Walmart said I could order online and pick it up four (4) HOURS later.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker (Jan 28, 2015)

Soon a "drone" will deliver it quicker…. 
I am a fan of Amazon Prime


----------



## fuigb (Apr 21, 2010)

"How do they do it…"

The answer is volume and a serious squeezing of their vendors. Theyre great on prices but at the cost of hollowing out the character and breadth of US retail, to say nothing of the manufacturing jobs that were the springboard to the American dream for generations.

Sorry, but even if the price were free I wouldn't shop there.


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

The vendors agree on the terms so it's a win win.

Thanks for the good news Ocelot!


----------



## Grumpymike (Jan 23, 2012)

*Sorry, but even if the price were free I wouldn t shop there.*

But you are buying an *American made* product, and regardless of the outlet, we are supporting American labor.
(And it may well be the only American made product in the store).

Great advise on saving a few bucks … Thanks for the heads up


----------



## Hawaiilad (Feb 16, 2010)

Don't think I have every heard of Titebond II Extend. I use II and III all the time. What is the advantage of the Extend?


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

> What is the advantage of the Extend?


Longer open time … doesn't start to tack up as quickly as the regular formulas so you have more working time. It is great for bigger projects or where you have complicated glue-ups.


----------



## Big_Ben (May 11, 2015)

I don't work for either WalMart or Zoro but I order from both on a fairly regular basis. I also have experience with back end ecommerce from past jobs so thought I would chime in to correct a few things and give a more detailed answer (if anyone cares).

Walmart (and several other online retailers) will list items sold by other companies on their sites in a partnership agreement for products they don't stock themselves. In exchange they get a very small percentage of the sale price. This is the relationship Walmart has with Zoro.

Walmart does not fulfill the order. They don't even touch the product at any point in the process. They simply process the sale and forward it to Zoro. Gives Zoro more exposure and WalMart makes minimal profit from it.

Zoro and Titebond are both American owned and operated companies so any purchase from them supports both American manufacturing, warehouse/transportation, and retail jobs. Personally I would suggest ordering directly from their site instead of via walmart.com so that all the profit goes to them instead of Walmart taking their piece but that's just my personal opinion.

The reason Zoro can charge less than competitors is volume. They supply a huge amount of specialized industrial supply products. They probably sale more bulk size Titebond products than the big box stores so they probably get a discount when purchasing.

When it comes to shipping Zoro is great about processing all of my orders the same day they are placed assuming they it is during business hours. Their site says they have 6 fulfillment warehouses around the US so I'm assuming Ocelot lives very close to one so that even ground shipping is only a day away. (CA, IL, SC, TX, somewhere in the northeast)


----------



## Ocelot (Mar 6, 2011)

Thanks for the perspective, Big_Ben,

I had never heard of Zoro before, so for them to list product on Walmart.com worked in this case to give them more exposure. I was aware that I was not buying from Walmart, but only via walmart.com. In fact, I didn't have to pay sales tax, since apparently Zoro doesn't have "nexus" in Alabama - and apparently the fact that walmart was functioning as an "agent" for Zoro didn't affect that. As I understand it, officially, I was buying from Zoro and Zoro was paying Walmart an agency fee.

My product was shipped from Spartenburg, SC, which is about 9 hours drive from here. UPS gets credit too, but I suspect that Zoro's warehouse is co-located with a UPS facility.

In future, I would order direct from the Zoro.com site.

-Paul


----------



## 00dahc (May 12, 2015)

Thanks for the tip! I'm, going to order a gallon.

EDIT: If you buy direct and spend over $50 you get free shipping: http://www.zoro.com/titebond-wood-glue-extend-slow-set-1-gal-cream-4136/i/G2039405/


----------



## Big_Ben (May 11, 2015)

FYI, they currently have a $5 off a $25+ order if anyone is planning on ordering anytime soon.

Promo code: REMEMBER


----------



## MikeSpanky (Sep 1, 2014)

You are very dead-on Big Ben. Everything I've ordered from Zoro has been delivered next day or the day after. I didn't know they carried Tite-Bond glues. I'm going to have to check that out. I did recently order a great dusk mask from them at the best price I found on the Internet. It was the Elipse and I believe it was 32 dollars. Best dust mask I've found for those wearing glasses. Has an exhaust hole so there's no fogging. Thanks for the heads up on the glue, Ocelot.


----------

